
Was Email a Mistake? The maths of dist-systems suggests meetings are better - yarapavan
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-technology/was-e-mail-a-mistake/
======
chmaynard
Opinion piece by a computer science professor. From the article: "There’s
nothing intrinsically bad about e-mail as a tool." Whew, what a relief. I
wonder if the click-bait headline was his idea?

~~~
throwaway8879
This is the third time I've seen the "was email a mistake" title in the past
week, from different publications too, if I recall correctly. What a silly
thing to ask.

